# November POTM Nomination Thread



## runnah

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month.


I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
*Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
Free membership of the forums for 12 months.
And $25! 
Entry into Photo of the Year 2014*

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of* November 2014 *in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition.

*8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated. If more photos are nominated the meber will be allowed to decide which photo they would like in the voting.*

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## Braineack

sm4him - Heavy Metal Abby | Photography Forum


----------



## JustJazzie

Was


Braineack said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Edit: I thought this was posted in November, but I see it has already been nominated for October, should I delete this then??)
> 
> Around the Bend [Spirit Falls, WA], by Majeed Badizadegan
> Around the Bend | Photography Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, since it went into the Oct vote, I'd say so...
Click to expand...

Wasn't sure how that worked since it was posted in November! Thanks


----------



## Braineack

Raj_55555 - Grey Crowned Crane looking fabulous!


----------



## bribrius

Daan at the piano | Photography Forum


----------



## Braineack

JTPhotography - Nice Legs | Photography Forum


----------



## Braineack

GWR100 - The Cruel Sea | Photography Forum


----------



## Heather Koch

Sunset on the Prairie - JustJazzie



JustJazzie said:


>


----------



## Braineack

Heather Koch said:


> Sunset on the Prairie - JustJazzie



I was here to nominate this one as well.


----------



## runnah

The Breadseller - Raj_55555


----------



## JustJazzie

Jim McClain: Sunrise Fog
Sunrise Fog | Photography Forum


----------



## Overread

Zebra by Gary A.


----------



## Designer

"Playing With Flowers" by engalunda   here: Playing with flowers. | Photography Forum


----------



## JTPhotography

Thanks for the nomination!


----------



## runnah

Hotel Empire - limr



Hotel Empire by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Designer

Central Processing Unit by Fred Berg  here: Central Processing Unit | Photography Forum


----------



## oldhippy

I nominate Lew for this.

Girl with the Pearl Laptop | Photography Forum


----------



## Raj_55555

just adding the beautiful image that oldhippy nominated


----------



## JustJazzie

Bagan, Myanmar at sunset, The_Traveler
Bagan, Myanmar at sunset | Photography Forum


The_Traveler said:


>


----------

